# new betta wanting too much attention



## betta_ninjas

I just got a new betta a week ago and I already love her so much. I sing and talk to her and she really likes that. Her bowl sits on my nightstand right next to my bed. So when I sit in my bed to read, she swims as close as she can to me and just waits there until I move somewhere else. Its cute sometimes, but she makes me feel bad because she just sits there patiently and I dont always have the time to say hello to her.*c/p*


----------



## nasomi

My oscars do that, and my blood parrots. Feed her, if she eats like crazy, then it wasn't you she wanted, it's food.


----------



## sholi

I agree with nasomi, its actually begging for food instead of looking at you lovely, i mean bettas are more of sleepers theirselves and don't do too much activity. Sorry to say, it doesnt love to see you read etc, because fish are indepentdent and make no connections with their owner whatsoever but the only thing they know is that they'll get food from people so thats pretty much it.  but at least she's happy thats great


----------



## Pigeonfish

sholi said:


> i mean bettas are more of sleepers theirselves and don't do too much activity.


I have to disagree. It all really depends on the fish. My partner has two bettas, the female one is more calm and lazy, while the male is completely curious and always swimming around. When we pass by the tank the male actually stops moving and stares straight at us, not really begging for food or anything. It also stares at the moving colours of the television and eventually falls asleep during that. Quite a personality for a fish. *r2


----------



## betta_ninjas

sholi said:


> Sorry to say, it doesnt love to see you read etc, because fish are indepentdent and make no connections with their owner whatsoever but the only thing they know is that they'll get food from people so thats pretty much it.


I totally disagree because she always swims excitedly when I start reading out loud to her. Plus when I sing she swims over to me. And all the research I did online totally disagrees with you when you say "they make no connections with their owners" you are very wrong  *old dude*r2*td:dont_tap_the_glass:*none5


----------



## majerah1

sholi said:


> I agree with nasomi, its actually begging for food instead of looking at you lovely, i mean bettas are more of sleepers theirselves and don't do too much activity. Sorry to say, it doesnt love to see you read etc, because fish are indepentdent and make no connections with their owner whatsoever but the only thing they know is that they'll get food from people so thats pretty much it.  but at least she's happy thats great



I disagree with this.if you give a betta a proper setup you will find they are active little fish.They need room,heat and filtration.Otherwise,they will not move much,due to the cold water they are usually kept in,and the lack of stimulation from being in something so small.

Also,they do form a connection with people.They may not feel love(as thats a human emotion)but they do form bonds with people.I had a female,who I fed,but would play with my husband.He would tell her to "walk the beach"The tank was a ten gallon,with partial sand and partial gravel.She would swim to the bottom,and use her ventrals to walk along the beach as he would use his fingers on the outside to do the same.She would do it with no one else,and it wasnt for food,as I am the only person who feeds the fish.









Just to show her setup.She would swim all around.In hindsite,I didnt have enough plants for her.But she loved to lay between the dragons wings.


----------



## RobertTheFish

"Bettas are at the complete opposite end of the personality spectrum. They are basically aquatic puppy dogs. Yes, they are voracious eaters and they do beg for food, but even after their belly is full, I find they are very interested in the human world beyond their aquarium. I can probably never prove it, but I suspect their interest in humans has a lot to do with the hundreds of years they have been raised in captivity, much like domestic dogs and cats, who are much more interested in human interaction than their wild counterparts."
Crazy For Betta Fish: Hi, I'm Crazy About Bettas


----------



## betta_ninjas

majerah1 said:


> I disagree with this.if you give a betta a proper setup you will find they are active little fish.They need room,heat and filtration.Otherwise,they will not move much,due to the cold water they are usually kept in,and the lack of stimulation from being in something so small.
> 
> Also,they do form a connection with people.They may not feel love(as thats a human emotion)but they do form bonds with people.I had a female,who I fed,but would play with my husband.He would tell her to "walk the beach"The tank was a ten gallon,with partial sand and partial gravel.She would swim to the bottom,and use her ventrals to walk along the beach as he would use his fingers on the outside to do the same.She would do it with no one else,and it wasnt for food,as I am the only person who feeds the fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to show her setup.She would swim all around.In hindsite,I didnt have enough plants for her.But she loved to lay between the dragons wings.


thank u for agreeing with me!*w3


----------



## snail

I agree with the majority here, bettas are very curios fish and can tell people apart.

Upgrading from a bowl to a 5 gallon tank with live plants and decor to explore, will keep your girl entertained when you are not about. A small sponge filter and heater are a good idea too.


----------



## Alek

I also have a betta (kept separately from my swordtails). He doesn't seem to need much food and often leaves some of the food I gave him. But all the same, he moves around the tank with me, as I move around the room. He appreciates my attention, I'm sure about that. Just like you, I also feel bad for not giving him more than few minutes of attention every day, but on the other hand it is true that fish are independent, and especially bettas do well on their own.


----------



## nasomi

I'm not saying they can't tell people apart. I'm saying it's not you they want, it's food. You are a sign that food might be coming, thus they are front and center ready to eat. My blue lobster has even started doing this, and he's supposed to be nocturnal and shy.


----------



## betta_ninjas

Yes well u were wrong when u said that they only want food. they also want attention!


----------



## Alek

My old betta didn't take food unless I was paying attention. He was proud of his hunting capabilities and he was sharing that with me (even though he was only "hunting" the flakes on the surface). He used to get confused when other people were watching. So, he did recognize me.


----------

